# pictures of bee castes



## JC2783 (Apr 10, 2010)

Brushy Mountain has study prints 
http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Study-Prints/productinfo/876/

Also, if she would be interested, check out _THE LIFE AND TIMES OF THE HONEYBEE _by Charles Micucci It's a wonderful book and the neighbors' kids really liked them when we gave them out as gifts this past Spring


----------



## Alex Wild (May 15, 2011)

jadell said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a picture of all three castes side by side? My fiance would like to put one up in her kindergarten classroom, along with the lifecycle of bees.


You mean, like this?



I'm currently working with a graphic designer to have this printed up into a simple poster with labels. Should have them for sale within 2-3 weeks.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

How about, as t-shirts?


----------



## Alex Wild (May 15, 2011)

I've always balked at making T-Shirts, as I don't think photographs adapt to the medium quite so well as simple artwork.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I can see your point there. I had an idea on identifying Officers of our Association by having name tags made of a picture of a Drone or Worker or Queen. That I would like to see.

I would love to see Post Cards of all three and/or Note Cards. I bet those would sell at Science Stores and Nature Centers.


----------



## jadell (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey Alex, 
A friend of mine's wife has a machine that prints pictures on shirts and they turn out great. She makes clothing for a living. She has one of an airstream camper they just bought on her website, jennythreads.net. It seems to transfer pictures very well. Her husband makes some pretty funny ones, but they are just for our amusement. Maybe you could talk to her about it? She's a new beek this year, maybe she'd be interested.

And thanks for the pics, that's exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Awesome pictures.


----------



## Alex Wild (May 15, 2011)

Thanks guys. Will think about T-shirts, postcards.


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

Great pictures. Very well done.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

Stupid question # 143. I think the bottom one is the drone, the middle the queen, the top the worker?


----------



## Alex Wild (May 15, 2011)

Gypsi said:


> Stupid question # 143. I think the bottom one is the drone, the middle the queen, the top the worker?


Yep, that's exactly it.


----------



## dmpower (Nov 7, 2010)

Alex
thanks for the photographs - just beautiful!!


----------

